# to IBEW or IEC



## pyroracing85 (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about these two apprenticeship programs? Which one should i go? Which one should I attend?

I like the IBEW they have a set pay scale but I have to wait 6 months to get in. The IEC I don't know anything about I have a schedule to meet up with them later.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

One's union, and the other is non-union. I suspect that your likelihood of success would be nearly equal with either program. If your end goal is to be in some electricial niche trade area, one may be better than the other for certain niche crafts.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a personal preference BUT for my 2 cents.

I have worked both systems and from a work stand point there is NO DIFFERENCE. The difference comes from pay and benefits. While some open shop companies match the union pay and benefits should the company fold you are stuck with no benefitas and looking for a job with pay matching the last job. With the union these benefits and pay are transferable.

If you are in an area where open shop does not meet or exceed union scale you are faced with 30-45 years of working for less pay. At just a dollar and hour over 40 years that can be at a minimum $80,000.00 dollars if you exclude any overtime. Then there is retirement and health care.....

Why not take the open shop job for the short term?


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

the question about apprenticeship programs from the JATC (ibew) or IEC programs really depends on the area your in. and when you meet with the iec people ask then how their apprenticeship school is run. the JATC has an inclass instructors and provides good training. in the states i have been inj the IEC contractors apprentices are schooled in a couple of ways, in inclass training program either by ABC or the local trade school, or through corospondence. if they dont have inclass training go to the JATC.. if the union isnt for you, you can always leave after you trun out. if you apprentice through a good inclass non union program you can always joing the local union after you get your JW card.


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> Does anybody know anything about these two apprenticeship programs? Which one should i go? Which one should I attend?
> 
> I like the IBEW they have a set pay scale but I have to wait 6 months to get in. The IEC I don't know anything about I have a schedule to meet up with them later.​




I think it is worth the wait if you absolutely have to wait, but you might want to look into being a "helper" with one of the contractors. It helps if you know someone in a company personally. While you probably won't be doing any electrical work, you will get a chance to learn materials and get familiar with what you are going to be doing as an electrician. My opinion is biased but I am very happy so far in my second year of a union apprenticeship.:whistling2:
​


----------



## pyroracing85 (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't know it was going to be so hard to choose between a Union shop and NONUNION..


Well my goal is to be self employed. I am guessing NONUNION would be the place to be if that was my goal? Correct?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WHY would you say that?????


----------



## pyroracing85 (Mar 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> WHY would you say that?????


cheaper labor costs I guess if I am an employer...


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

there are advantages of being both a union shop or an open shop. i have managed work in both. 
in general the majority of union electricians are better trained. but they are also less loyal to thier employer. Manny areas have a very good if not better non union training program then the union does, so if your in this area training might not be an issue. 
one of the things i like being a union contractor is not having to deal with the HR side of employment. i am not concerned when insurance premiums are due, or retirement plans. i just have a simple percentage that i pay to the local and i know they are insured and have a retirement.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Mar 17, 2007)

HCECalaska said:


> there are advantages of being both a union shop or an open shop. i have managed work in both.
> in general the majority of union electricians are better trained. but they are also less loyal to thier employer. Manny areas have a very good if not better non union training program then the union does, so if your in this area training might not be an issue.
> one of the things i like being a union contractor is not having to deal with the HR side of employment. i am not concerned when insurance premiums are due, or retirement plans. i just have a simple percentage that i pay to the local and i know they are insured and have a retirement.


 
HCC has an
award citing our program as the best program in North America.


HCC is where I will be attending the IEC program


----------

